# 1DX Color Noise



## DSPhotography (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

First time post. I recently purchased the 1DX and have been doing some very basic test shots. Although I love the higher ISO images, I am seeing what I believe is excessive red color noise in images shot within the lower range (100-400). In the photo I've posted, you can see splotchy red 'noise' above the horizon to the left of the surfers and along the cloud line between the sun and the buildings. I understand these are darker areas of the image but at ISO 200, this is quite surprising. Image quality was set to large Jpeg. I've also seen this in the RAW images as well. Am I expecting too much or has anyone else experienced this phenomena? Does this look normal to you? Any insights are much appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## DrDeano (Sep 12, 2012)

This does not look like typical noise. It looks like compression artifacts of some sort. There is a clearly defined edge to that red area, if it were noise it would be more random.

I am perplexed since you say you are seeing it on your RAW image also. Can you post the RAW as it came out of camera for us to take a look at?


----------



## Ewinter (Sep 12, 2012)

Does it only happen shooting into the sun?


----------



## RuneL (Sep 13, 2012)

I agree, it looks like compression artifacts. Post the raw via DB or something. Also there's plenty of red all over the sand etc. 

Edit: Try changing your colourspace from prophoto to srgb or adobergb, prophoto has some issues with colour "corruption" in my experience, just ignore it till you convert to a more normal format for printing or publishing or whatever, and I'm sure it'll go away.


----------



## FredBGG (Sep 13, 2012)

Red channel artifacts seem to be a bit ogf a Canon problem. I have it on my Canons and see it the most in blue skys when I convert to black and white filtering red in post.

I don't have this problem with my d800


----------



## clicstudio (Sep 13, 2012)

DSPhotography said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> First time post. I recently purchased the 1DX and have been doing some very basic test shots. Although I love the higher ISO images, I am seeing what I believe is excessive red color noise in images shot within the lower range (100-400). In the photo I've posted, you can see splotchy red 'noise' above the horizon to the left of the surfers and along the cloud line between the sun and the buildings. I understand these are darker areas of the image but at ISO 200, this is quite surprising. Image quality was set to large Jpeg. I've also seen this in the RAW images as well. Am I expecting too much or has anyone else experienced this phenomena? Does this look normal to you? Any insights are much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Make sure to turn off ALL extras on the SHOOT 2 Menu... Auto Lighting Optimizer is very bad. Long Exposure NR, OFF, HI ISO NR, OFF, Highlight Tone Priority, OFF
SHOOT 1. Peripheral Illumination, Disable
Chromatic Aberration, Disable.
Make sure your picture style is not over done. Like too much sharpening or contrast. 

I must say I am happy with the camera but it has A LOT of trouble focusing against the sun. I am also getting too many out of focus images in normal situations. Even at F8.0. I don't use AI Servo. I never had with my 1D IV and I am getting too many useless images. I am posting a new forum entry to see if other people are having issues with focusing...
Cheers

Pat


----------



## lola (Sep 13, 2012)

One should not expect 'mind-blowing' image quality from 1DX. It's an amazing body with an ordinary sensor.
Not that I resent mine but IQ is just not one of its strengths... For everything else, it's fantastic!


----------



## clicstudio (Sep 14, 2012)

lola said:


> One should not expect 'mind-blowing' image quality from 1DX. It's an amazing body with an ordinary sensor.
> Not that I resent mine but IQ is just not one of its strengths... For everything else, it's fantastic!


I agree. I'm happy but not blown away. Specially when u can get 4 extra MP on a 5D III for $3K less and the same sensor.


----------



## nightbreath (Sep 14, 2012)

Try changing your Picture Style. Set it to the value that doesn't modify the JPEG.
When you said that you saw this in RAW as well, you might have been referring to previewing a RAW file in some sort of image viewing application that could:
- show you embedded JPEG file
- use all the shooting parameters to show you processed RAW file


----------



## DrDeano (Sep 14, 2012)

Would still like to have a RAW version of this image to examine...


----------



## Viggo (Sep 14, 2012)

clicstudio said:


> lola said:
> 
> 
> > One should not expect 'mind-blowing' image quality from 1DX. It's an amazing body with an ordinary sensor.
> ...



I totally disagree. I like the 1d X files much better than the 5d3. It has better DR, better sharpness, better low iso etc. 

With very underexposed images like the one in the OP, it will show more noise. Try shooting it over and pull it down instead. 

I haven't tried the much acclaimed 1ds3, but the 1d X kicks all other Canon bodies butt....


----------



## DSPhotography (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the insights. After further testing I have to agree that what I'm seeing is JPEG compression artifacts. Like I mentioned, these were very initial test shots and I did not realize that I had the camera quality defaults set for the JPEGs. It was set a 8. After working with some more RAW images, what I thought was the same problem was easily fixed with a simple WB tint adjustment. Since tweaking the camera, I have to say I am pretty impressed with the image quality and dynamic range of the 1DX. The higher ISO images really do amaze. I've posted a couple of images while dog-sitting taken with the 50mm 1.4. The first is ISO 12,800. The second ISO 1000 taken from a movie clip. Thanks again for all your help. Great forum.


----------



## victorwol (Sep 19, 2012)

Viggo said:


> clicstudio said:
> 
> 
> > lola said:
> ...



I also disagree. The RAW files from the 1D X are substantially better than the ones from the 5D MK3


----------

